

HTTP errors -- illustrated - aston
http://www.flickr.com/photos/apelad/sets/72157594388426362/

======
tocomment
Where's 500? Or am I being ignorant and not seeing it?

~~~
apgwoz
You're not seeing it because it's not there. There's only 417-400.

------
cbarning
404 Not Found

------
pstinnett
genius!

